# 2021 XPRESS H20B XTREME MARSH - CALL BOATS ETC FOR PRICING 281-471-6500



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

2021 Xpress H20B
2021 Yamaha VF150LA
2021 Backtrack Single Axle Trailer

*Options*

Upgraded powertech stainless steel prop
Xtreme marsh package (includes marsh package, xtreme bay stainless package, Humminbird Helix 9 Chirp GPS G3N and 6 gauge wire upgrade)
Appearance package - seafoam (includes custom seadek liner, matching seat trim and matching graphics)
Wet sounds stereo
Uflex hydraulic steering
10' Blade power pole
Lights in live wells, storage boxes and interior 
I - Pilot Terrova trolling motor
Trolling motor bracket
Trolling motor plug
Saltwater trailer package (includes upgraded bow roller and composite bunk covers)
Aluminum spare tire and carrier
Boat will be water ready! 1 cranking battery, prop, gas, oil, 2 trolling motor batteries and half a tank of fuel.

Call Boats Etc for more information! 281-471-6500


----------



## DMartin (Jun 17, 2021)

Price?


----------

